# 1,000,000



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*The 1,000,000 post is in sight...what should that poster receive ?? *


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw that coming also. Most likely it's gonna be someone wanting to know if their CFL grow will yield 5 pounds or 10....no prizes for the millionth post.


----------



## MojGniew (Jun 18, 2008)

weeks paid vacation to amsterdam!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

MojGniew said:


> weeks paid vacation to amsterdam!!!


*Or fdd's backyard.............Free pound & a kitty......*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

where the hell are yall seeing this?

i think you all are misunderstanding


the whole FORUM has yet to even reach 1 million post.....let alone ONE user making 1 million post


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

on the main page on the left?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> where the hell are yall seeing this?
> 
> i think you all are misunderstanding
> 
> ...


*post to date 944,412....sorry 13....didn't say we were there yet...but not far..we've got 1 thread with about 5,000..
*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm hoping its an led thread. Anyone want twistys phone number. He likes to talk at night.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> I'm hoping its an led thread. Anyone want twistys phone number. He likes to talk at night.


*Prick *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

You two are like cats in a bag...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You two are like cats in a bag...


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 22, 2008)

how about a bong? a good one to that matter?

I think it should be a signup even though..

turn off certain sections of the forum, and people that have less then x ammount of post cant win..

to make it fair to people who have been here a while and contributed to the forum.


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so high right now


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 23, 2009)

A fatty pound


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 23, 2009)

assrabbi said:


> I'm so high right now


LOL!! i'll second that emotion


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread is over a year old. We are currently at 3,135,621 posts.


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 26, 2010)

What did the person with the 1millionth post receive at the end then? And damn, this site really has been growing quickly!


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jul 8, 2011)

he/she got an atta boy/girl


----------



## Saldaw (Sep 26, 2011)

1 million DOLLARS for me


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 1, 2012)

so who won the contest?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Whoever it was, probably isn't around anymore...

On to 10,000,000 posts!

Threads469,746Posts6,541,878Members372,056Active Members20,909


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 1, 2012)

...the fuck... is this thread still doin alive... 

and gettin bumped all the way back from 08' damn... lol


----------



## smokestaxx (May 6, 2012)

bump ........and ...............who won ????


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

wish someone would set up a good comp


----------



## secretagentman2 (May 25, 2012)

dang this thread is old


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

not as old as it is now


----------



## Admin (Jun 27, 2012)

Its good/funny to see these old threads get bumped, 10MM where does the time go.


----------



## wanabe (Jun 27, 2012)

a new life aha


----------



## johny112 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah why is this bieng bumped?

BUMP.


----------



## sykk (Jul 16, 2012)

johny112 said:


> Yeah why is this bieng bumped?
> 
> BUMP.


Lol, thats what she said....


----------



## Stu Toned (Jul 20, 2012)

I just came to see who won.
what a stoner


----------



## drolove (Jul 20, 2012)

another bump for '08


----------



## Zion420 (Jul 27, 2012)

one more post closer to winning...


----------



## sykk (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait... I think you won or something!


----------



## ManishWayz (Aug 13, 2012)

Free seeds!


----------



## ManishWayz (Aug 13, 2012)

...wait a min... I'm sloooooow....


----------



## AverageEverydayPotGrower (Sep 4, 2012)

did i win??? i totally did didn't I!?!


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Sep 18, 2012)

she also said "poop all over me"


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 1, 2012)

HIGH Everybody


----------



## RAWise (Dec 15, 2013)

Rollitup t-shirt or a ball cap

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Artanius (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone win yet?


----------



## Artanius (Dec 20, 2013)

everyone have a good holiday...


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 24, 2014)

BUMP
I wonder who will make the 10 millionth post.
Posts 9,649,121


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 25, 2014)

idk but they should win something lol


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Who won?


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Twistyman said:


> *The 1,000,000 post is in sight...what should that poster receive ?? *


?


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 25, 2017)

they got banned the second they posted it…i'd watch myself…...


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> they got banned the second they posted it…i'd watch myself…...


WORD


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> they got banned the second they posted it…i'd watch myself…...


Hes not banned

https://www.rollitup.org/members/twistyman.34032/


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 25, 2017)

everyone kept bitching about a prize n a mod got pissed n banned the guy just to shut erryone up


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> everyone kept bitching about a prize n a mod got pissed n banned the guy just to shut erryone up


Ya I agree with you, except for that fact that he's not banned, I whole heartedly agree


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/twistyman.34032/


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Twistyman said:


> *The 1,000,000 post is in sight...what should that poster receive ?? *


Word


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 25, 2017)

it sounded good...


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 30, 2017)

A 1000watt led light and 10 free auto indica mixed seeds.


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 3, 2017)

Contest section DRY AF


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jul 3, 2020)

Might want to change that to 100 posters. Doubt you’ll make that. Entertaining, none the less!


----------



## medicinehuman (Jul 3, 2020)

1,000,000 post, this is my first in years. Good luck all.


----------



## ZaK_420 (Jul 4, 2020)

This is alive.....?


----------

